# help! Dehydrated/burned frog



## vincecarter (Aug 11, 2021)

One if my Auratus gothimself stuck on top of the saran wrap at the top of the viv for an unknown amount of time. If hadnt seen him before turning the light out, I dont think he would have made it through the night. He was all shriveled and tiny. His toes dont function right-- they look like spagetti noodles and his posture looks weak and low. He fortunately is hopping OK but not much, and not seeming very coordinated. he has just been soaking in monkey pods mostly since. It is cool to see his instinct there, he has left and returned to them more than once. He has blueish discoloration along his back bones, knees and elbows. Is this a burn from being under the light, or dehydrated? Its only been 30 minutes since I found him, he ate a fly or 2. Any tips on how to revive him or a prognosis? I got him with 4 other auratus last October as froglets. They are in a 36x18x36


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

I think the access to water might be a good thing for a while. Not sure what else a person would do.

Was the frog outside the viv? If the saran wrap is such that a frog inside the viv can access it, it would be best to upgrade that design. A sheet of acrylic on top of the screen works well to reduce ventilation.

Could you post photos of the other frogs in the viv for comparison? The limbs of this one are kind of thin; assuming that's because it dried out, but not sure.


----------



## vincecarter (Aug 11, 2021)

a piece of tape on the saran wrap degraded making a tiny little spot he was able to wiggle in- i resecured it and will be getting glass now. He was trapped between saran wrap and the wire screen below the LED. So not sure if scars are burn, result of dehydration, or abrasion from rubbing against the screen. Yea, the limbs are much skinnier now, and fold awkwardly. And his toes cross now. He does still jump OK surprisingly. Here is a few weeks ago


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

I would consider giving it a drop or two of a diluted electrolyte solution on it's back, or a few drops in the water bowl and a daily water chnage as well then. ExoTerra sells such a solution and it worked great on one of my frogs. I went for 1/10 dilution with osmotic water


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

gluedl said:


> I would consider giving it a drop or two of a diluted electrolyte solution on it's back, or a few drops in the water bowl and a daily water chnage as well then. ExoTerra sells such a solution and it worked great on one of my frogs. I went for 1/10 dilution with osmotic water


I'm not exactly disputing the recommendation, but I wonder if you'd share the reasoning behind doing this over simply offering water to soak in.


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

The OPs description of the toes and the limbs leads me to think that the frog is dehydrated. I have a redhead male that was really stressed after I bought it. It jumped head first against the tank doors to try to get out, for hours. Nothing would get it to stop. I found it unresponsive but alive in a similar condition in the leaflitter the day after. Sunday, no vet available. The electrolyte solution brought it back so far, that it started eating and it went uphill from then. Right now it is calling right next to me and doing fine. Sure I am not a vet, but IMO that solution helped the frog that day...


----------



## vincecarter (Aug 11, 2021)

Did yours get the gray spots? Is that related to dehydration, or more likely a burn or abrasion?


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

There were no abrasions on my frog and the color did not change. The kind of abrasions I have seen, were transport related. The frog rubbed it's head trying to escape a poorly ventilated cup. I can't see any of those scars on your auratus and could only guess what caused the spots. Consider contacting a vet for advice. Make sure he eats supplemented flies. If not visit vet asap


----------



## vincecarter (Aug 11, 2021)

Good news, I think he will be OK. Here is a pic last night showing his toes and and dehydration, and one of him this afternoon. Lots of soaking later he is loooking strong, coordinated and hungry. The scars and discoloration may take some time though!


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

In my non-professional opinion, the gray marks look like thermal burns, given that they're on all the high points of his body, and he was found trapped close to the lights where those high points may have made contact with something hot. In the last photo you posted, he looks much better. I'm optimistic about his odds. It's a good thing you found him when you did, and kudos to you for replacing the saran wrap with glass ASAP.


----------



## vincecarter (Aug 11, 2021)

He is still acting totally normal and healthy. Figured I would leave this to show the wound progression. The scars are getting darker and look smoother than the surrounding skin, and still on the knees and elbows


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

He's looking more like his handsome self.


----------

